# Vertex LED lighting question -12 in for 20g???



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a 10g Marina tank for which I was hoping to upgrade the lighting. The tank was a pretty cheap starter setup so it didn't come with a very good light. I upgraded the bulb to a Power Glo, but I would like to get something a bit brighter now because I want to get a little more serious with my plants.

Here is a pic so far (old pic; plants are more grown-in now): IMG_0131 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

At the shop they mentioned the next upgrades for lighting would be something like getting two compact fluorescent clip on lamps (like the Fluval ones) or getting something like the 12 in Vertex LED light.

I really like the look and brightness of the Vertex one, although it is quite expensive. Basically if I was just buying it for my 10g tank I don't think it's worth it. But, if it is a light that I could keep and use on a 20g when I eventually upgrade tanks then it could be worth it.

MY QUESTION:
If I get the 12in Vertex LED light, would I be able to use it on a 20g tank down the road, or is it too small?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the 24". The par is great for these guys but the lights is much more narrower than those emitted by flourescents etc. It absolutely needs to be the same length as the tank, otherwise there will be deadspots.

Regards, 
Oscar

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i own and use several of the vertex lights. the beam angle for the diodes is ~120 degrees making them spread rather widely. the biggest issue is height at which the fixture will sit. how are you mounting it ? i have found that a single fixture is sufficient depending on the depth of the tank and type of plants used. 

if you are going to stick with low to medium light plants then a single strip will work just fine


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

are you going to get the illumina or the illumilux.if it's an illumina-it's over kill-meant for reef tanks-the illumina is ok-but i bought other lights on e bay with the same par for 1/3 the cost.better yet-build your own-way cheaper and you can incorporate other led colours into the build-also if it is a freshwater planted tank you can get by on 1 watt leds


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hve you considered getting an Ecoxotic LEDS?they are much cheaper than a Vertex but the quality is really good.i sold my Vertex 260 and bought two 24'' panaroma pro and couldnt be happier.


----------



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would be mounting it using the brackets that come with the vertex lights, the ones that attach to the rim of the tank. So one 12in strip on a 20g wouldn't be enough to grow say glosso very well?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I really think it would


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

you might get away with it... i was able to glosso in a 15 gallon with a 1 foot fixture


----------

